# Link validate W3c.org gestalten



## mageDSA (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo !

Ich hab ein Problem.

Ich will folgenden link validate machen 


```
http://www.magedsa.at/guild/guilds.php?server=Avalon&guild_id=56
```

Kann ich das irgendwie anders lösen ? 

Danke

Hier die Fehlermeldung



```
Below are the results of attempting to parse this document with an SGML parser. 

Line 31, column 69: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "guild_id" 
  ...sa.at/guild/guilds.php?server=Avalon&guild_id=56" target="blank">Daoc Gilde S
                                          ^
Line 31, column 69: general entity "guild_id" not defined and no default entity (explain...). 
  ...sa.at/guild/guilds.php?server=Avalon&guild_id=56" target="blank">Daoc Gilde S
                                          ^
Line 31, column 77: reference not terminated by REFC delimiter 
  ...ild/guilds.php?server=Avalon&guild_id=56" target="blank">Daoc Gilde SDW</a><b
                                          ^
Line 31, column 77: reference to external entity in attribute value 
  ...ild/guilds.php?server=Avalon&guild_id=56" target="blank">Daoc Gilde SDW</a><b
                                          ^
Line 31, column 77: reference to entity "guild_id" for which no system identifier could be generated 
  ...ild/guilds.php?server=Avalon&guild_id=56" target="blank">Daoc Gilde SDW</a><b
                                          ^
Line 31, column 68: entity was defined here 
  ...dsa.at/guild/guilds.php?server=Avalon&guild_id=56" target="blank">Daoc Gilde
```


----------



## Peter Bönnen (28. Oktober 2003)

```
<a href="http://www.magedsa.at/guild/guilds.php?server=Avalon&amp;amp;guild_id=56" target="_blank">
```
Ein &amp; im Quelltext muss in jedem Fall mit &amp;amp;, also der entsprechenden HTML Entität für das kaufmännische "Und" umschrieben werden. Ansonsten erwartet der korrekt arbeitende HTML/XML Parser einen Bezeichner für irgendeine beliebige Entität wie z.B. uuml; euro; oder sonstwas.
Auch ein Browser wird damit wider etwaiges Erwarten kein Problem haben und das &amp;amp; beim Aufruf des Links korrekt umwandeln.

Peter


----------



## mageDSA (28. Oktober 2003)

@ Fluke 


Danke passt optimal


----------

